# I have a problem



## Scarecrow (Nov 29, 2015)

I currently have a cannon 5D and shoot in raw medium size files. When I went out today for some shoots with my 8gb CF card I was only able to take 4 shots before the card was reading full. I could of sworn I could take more than four shots. Did something go wrong with my camera writing or is the card junk?


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2015)

Maybe there is "stuff" written to the card that is not regular camera image data; if you've used the CF card to load data or video files, it could have been pretty close to full, but the data would not be readable by the camera. This can also happen if you've used the card in another brand of camera, and your camera cannot see, nor can it show you the data written by the other-branded camera! It is possible to put a fairly well-loaded CF card into a camera and find out that it will not hold anywhere near as many images as you were expecting.


----------



## Scarecrow (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok Darrel I cleared the card and put it on my Mac it is showing only 75 mb free space but not showing me what is on it. I can't figure out how to reformat the card. Now when I put the card in my camera it is showing full. Is there anyway to clear this card or is it trashed? 
I don't think I have ever used it for anything else. I only have a mac and my 5d so it wasn't used on another camera.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 29, 2015)

reformat the card in the camera.
and read the manual


----------



## Scarecrow (Nov 29, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> reformat the card in the camera.
> and read the manual
> View attachment 112108



Thanks for the help Traveler. I have read the manual a long time ago maybe I should do it again....


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 29, 2015)

I've made all the mistakes there are - many more than once.
Always format in the camera
After a disastrous episode years ago with a D70  (Google) , I go through the same ritual before I go out.
I format the card in the camera, then snap a couple and make certain that all is working well.
If the camera can see the picture then I know that, even if the computer doesn't, I can download the images.


----------

